# TeamViewer missing files



## cakechamp (Jan 2, 2017)

Hi, every time i start my laptop i get this warning from TeamViewer

One or more files of your TeamViewer version are missing or have been modified. Some of the TeamViewer functionality will not be available. Please reinstall TeamViewer. Failed to load resource DLL (TeamViewer_Resource.dll)!

I uninstalled and reinstalled the program but i keep getting the error message, can you help me solve this problem?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Run the trial version of this and use it to uninstall TeamViewer:

Revo Uninstaller Pro - Uninstall Software, Remove Programs easily, Forced Uninstall, Portable Uninstaller

Then reinstall TeamViewer.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello cakechamp, :welcome: to TSF!
How have you been uninstalling 'TeamViewer™'?
I suggest that you uninstall the program using Revo Uninstaller.
Click this link to download it if you don't already have it.
Follow the on screen prompts to uninstall "TeamViewer™".
The Revo Uninstaller will clean up all bits and pieces of the program, leaving no traces, so you'll have a better chance of a clean install.
Once done, reboot the computer; then, go here for the latest version of TeamViewer™.
*Please Note:* I have given you the download link for TeamViewer at FileHippo. com, the reason for this is because I recently had the identical issue as you have now...I kept getting a new copy of the program from the TeamViewer site, and found that their program download is corrupt; when I used the file from FileHippo.com I had no problems.
Post back and let us know how you fared.
Kind Regards,


----------



## cakechamp (Jan 2, 2017)

I've followed all your steps but the problem still persists


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey cakechamp,
Once your PC has finished booting up, can you use the desktop shortcut to open TeamViewer™?
If you can, open the program; then at the top left of the main page, click extras > options. 
In Options, * unclick* "Start with Windows" > Close > Reboot the PC.
Once rebooted, did you still get the alert about TeamViewer™?
Please post back,
Kind Regards,


----------



## cakechamp (Jan 2, 2017)

I opened the program and the start with windows option was already unclicked


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

cakechamp said:


> I've followed all your steps but the problem still persists


Did you follow my steps?


----------



## cakechamp (Jan 2, 2017)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Did you follow my steps?


Yes


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

When running Revo Uninstaller, be sure to do the* Advanced *mode, and check all the boxes so it removes all instances of it in the Registry. Then restart and try reinstalling again


----------



## cakechamp (Jan 2, 2017)

I uninstalled TeamViewer running Revo Uninstaller in advanced mode and deleted everything from the registry, after restarting and installing again the problem didn't solve


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Where are you getting your TeamViewer download from?


----------



## cakechamp (Jan 2, 2017)

I used the link chauffeur2 gave me from FileHippo but the first time i installed the program i got it from the official site


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

That's really strange since the teamviewer_resource.dll file is right in the program files (x86)\Teamviewer folder. Try uninstalling TV again, reboot and see if you still have a Teamviewer folder under \Program Files (x86). If the folder is still there, delete it and reboot again.

I wonder if you're getting a bad download. Try downloading version 11 here. Or go right to Teamviewer.com and select the download page from the menu. Not sure if the download and install file will make a difference since you're in Argentina.


----------



## Jio.Tel (Aug 20, 2016)

chauffeur2 said:


> Hello cakechamp, :welcome: to TSF!
> How have you been uninstalling 'TeamViewer™'?
> I suggest that you uninstall the program using Revo Uninstaller.
> Click this link to download it if you don't already have it.
> ...


All uninstaller won't help.
• "TeamViewer: Failed to load resource DLL (TeamViewer_Resource.dll)."
This error is presented when you do not have any dll-file named TeamViewer_Resource_'XX'.dll available.

To solve this error, place one or more of the following dll-files in the same folder as TeamViewer;
You can google for this file, :thumb:

Good luck


----------



## Walter Mitty (Oct 5, 2016)

Jio.Tel said:


> All uninstaller won't help.
> • "TeamViewer: Failed to load resource DLL (TeamViewer_Resource.dll)."
> This error is presented when you do not have any dll-file named TeamViewer_Resource_'XX'.dll available.
> 
> ...


Verification of your TeamViewer version failed.

This might be useful.


----------



## rg777 (Feb 14, 2017)

cakechamp said:


> Hi, every time i start my laptop i get this warning from TeamViewer
> 
> One or more files of your TeamViewer version are missing or have been modified. Some of the TeamViewer functionality will not be available. Please reinstall TeamViewer. Failed to load resource DLL (TeamViewer_Resource.dll)!
> 
> I uninstalled and reinstalled the program but i keep getting the error message, can you help me solve this problem?


Hi,
Here is a solution i found.
Just use *Revo Uninstaller, Tools, Autorun Manager *and find the Teamviewer Startup untick or remove it if you want and you will stop getting this popup warning that all.

Hope it's help!!


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello Again cakechamp,
Adding to what the others have said, this might be a good alternate.
This cantankerous TeamViewer™ program does not want to give up; however, we have ways and means to make it behave the way You want it too.:nono:
If you still have some TeamViewer™ files left on your computer,after you have used Revo Uninstaller; there is a very good free program called "Unlocker™"; if you do not already have it installed, go to this site to download it.
Unlocker™ is a very easy program to use, and it gives you a lot of alternatives, follow the on screen instructions, and you will be on your way to getting TeamViewer™ installed the way you want it.
Post back with how you fared.
Kind Regards,


----------

